# shark fishing



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

anyone been to pcola beech lately, i got a buddy of mine never caught a shark before, planning on going to pcola beach sat night and trying our luck. just got back in town been gone for a month.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

one of the best spots that i have had for sharks is chicken bone(the parking lot right before you inter fort pickens) on the sound side..but thursday night i think..i set my line out and waited when nothing happend for a while i started to reel it in to re-bait and paddle another one out..turns out i was reeling in line soaked with BP's accident......i had to wrap a towel around my line to keep it from entering the reel....


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

on the sound side? thats not the word i was looking for, know any other hot spots that might be alright.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

From your question mark after soundside I'm wondering if you understand what he means. If you drive toward the National Seashore and turn right into the the large parking lot just before you get to the park, you will be close to where he is talking about catching shark. I have not fished there for shark but I have seen some from a boat on the sound side of the island. Gulf National Seashore is a good place to fish but if you go into the park, you need a permit to stay at night. I do see guys surf fishing off the beaches and I have seen sharks caugh. You also might want to look through some of these posts. There are several posts with photos and they tell where they caught the shark. You don't want to shark fish where there are people in the water especially during dusk or dawn so you might want to travel on down from the main beach.


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

I know what the soundside means, I was just in aww, of it being in the bay like that, and thick enough to cake up on his line. I have shark fished many times in that area off the beach in my yak, my buddy dosnt have a yak so i just figured we would surf fish around in that area. As far as shark fishing around paople I hate people when people do it when I am there with the family, I plan on staying away from crouds and if there are people any where close if and when we hook up, they will know.


----------



## FlatsAssassin (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds like your a rookie!! haha What time are we leaving to go out, and is Pruett driving or what? Cant wait to test out the new riggs!:thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Have fun Docfite. Is there a place around where he could rent a yak?


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

I'm sure there is, but its just cheaper for me to take my yak and paddle baits out. I'm not going to take some one that has never evan caught a shark, or gone kayak fishing, to go shark fishing in a kayak.


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

Hey flats, I'm pretty sure last time we went out you came out empty handed, just saying. And, the shark I caught almost tagged you, thanks though for helping me get it on the beach. Its the only fish you got to touch!!! now thats funny.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

go to the pass and cast in the direction the tide is moving, u can go to walmart and pick up one of those inflatable rafts(thats what i did until i got my hands on the kayak), we have hooked on big bulls the past 3 times, landing 2 of them so thats what i recommend...if u can get your hands on a stingray for bait then you wont have to worry about crabs btearing your bait up, bring a gig and a strong flashlight and you should be able to to stick one right around there in the shallows, best of luck and hsow your friend a good time


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

PorknBeans I would sure like to film that floating raft and you hooking a big Bull. Let me know if you do that again and I will make you famous on You Tube. I will also bring my first aid kit.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

like i said, i have upgraded to a kayak. We are only dropping the baits with the raft, and then we chill on the beach. Its like a mini whitewater rafting raft. funny that u say that, we king fish off that raft and do hook up on sharks quite often. i might be heading out to pickens tonight so if you see a group of people with a yellow yak that would be me


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

We went out with nothing to show, a hole lot of grass, and not the strands of grass you just fling off your line this was like swamp slime it sucked. The water was calm as could be though last night. Funny thing about last night, I was paddling some baits out and accidentally left the bait hanging on the side of the kayak, and a ramora( i think thats the proper spelling) came up and smacked the bait hanging on the side of the kayak. Other than that though, grass in the water sucks for fishing lines.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have had Remora try to attach to my legs while diving. Weird feeling!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

chicken bone beach is good, pickens is good right in the pass, another spot ive been nailing them every time is on the three mile bridge pier in pensacola, right in the bay, but youll need a really strong net or a gaff, OR some strong line, alot of patience and a bit of luck fighting them all the way down the pier to the rocks, which with a big one youll have to do anyways

but ive been going out there and staying overnight and every time for the last few weeks ill be there 6 to 8 hours and get at least 5 good hookups and been bringing home a 4 or 5 foot blacktip for dinner every few days, catching and releasing the rest

but got a few nice blacktips and a 5 foot spinner that jumped like a tarpon, and a few times have hooked up on a good 8 foot bull shark that took everything i had out of me and just left me hanging, first big one after 45 minutes wrapped me around the piling and broke me off, another bit threw 250 pound steel leader after half an hour, one completely spooled me shredded off 400 yards without stopping and the last one i had last night took off and ran a good 200 yards and bent the hook a bit to where it slipped out


----------



## DocFite (May 14, 2010)

Nice man, thanks for the tip, Ill have to get out there some time. I have been meaning to get out and kayak across the bay there fishing along the bridge but havent got around to it, one of the big 3 W's always has other plans. 

3 W's= Weather, Water, Wife.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

well to give you more desire to try on the 3mb i went out tonight and got a few nice trout and used them as bait, had two come back all chewed with no hookset, then tossed a third out and 15 minutes later my reel SCREAMED, had a nice one on, fought it about an hour or so, it ran for 2 to 3 minutes, i tug of warred it for 5, back and forth, finally got it back in halfway down (started at the end) and i got a good look, pretty beefy little blacktip, it was at least 5 feet, sadly when a guy tried to help me out and gaff it for me the gaff slipped and the leader broke off but it was a hell of a fight, nother day nother fish


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Vince, your talking about pickens right when u say go to the pass?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wait till october man. the june grass wont even let your line get in the water. it clumps up on the line and ruins a night. just wait till its all gone.


----------

